# GTA V - Steam mit Socialclub verknüpfen



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2016)

*GTA V - Steam mit Socialclub verknüpfen*

Hey hey,

es geht wie es im Titel schon steht um GTA 5 ("Steam -Version"). Kann mir ´jemand sagen wie ich GTA V über Steam korrekt beim Social Club (SC) aktiviere?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Oktober 2016)

Hast du denn eine Fehlermeldung ?

Du wirst auf jeden Fall ein RSC-Konto anlegen müssen.


----------



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2016)

Achso, ich habe vor mir GTA V zuzulegen und wollte bevor ich mich unnötigen stress ausstetze, erstmal alle Infos reinholen die mir evtl. im weg stehen könnten.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Oktober 2016)

Den Social Club, lädt er direkt mit. Vorher kommst du gar nicht in das Spiel. Also eine Email-Adresse parat haben und einen Usernamen ausdenken . 

Es dürften mittlerweile knapp 70 GB sein btw.


----------



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2016)

Bor was 70GB, alter mit meiner 16K leitung ... Nööööö!

Ich habe mir schon einige Vidoes auf YT angeschaut, da wird gesagt das man einen Link von Steam bekommt der mich SC weiterleitet. So und wie verküpfe ich nun mein Steam Konto mit den SC und vorallem wie lange dauert die Verküpfungund ist die überhaupt notwendig, da ich doch eh nur den Story Modus angehen will?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Oktober 2016)

Errrm...den GB`s kannst du leider nicht wirklich ausweichen...

Das geschieht mit deinen Angaben ( Email / Kampfname) doch im Prinzip automatisch...evtl. musst du dich nochmals verifizieren, kann ich mich jetzt aber nicht direkt erinnern. Du solltest aber den Haken im Launcher bei Auto-Login setzten mMn.

Der Launcher / Club kann aber trotzdem anfällig für Fehler sein, daher auch meine ursprüngliche Nachfrage zum Fehlercode


----------



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2016)

Die Nachfrage zum Fehlercode versteh ich.

Also wenn ich GTA V über Steam kaufe, was bekomme ich dann, einen SC Code und ein Steam Key?
Hier mal ein Video und ist das im 2. Video genau so?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Oktober 2016)

So gesehen einen Steam Key. Allerdings bekommt man den nicht zur manuellen Eingabe, sondern das Spiel wird mMn direkt an das Steam *UND* das RSC-Konto gebunden.


----------



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2016)

Muss ich den im Vorfeld schon ein SC ACC. haben oder kann ich den auch erst dann anlegen wenn ich den wirklich brauche also sprich wenn ich GTA V (über Steam), gekauft habe?

Ich habe oben mal 2 Videos reingepostet! Kannst du mir sagen ob das auch bei dir so war oder ob die Videos der Wahrheit entsprechen?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Oktober 2016)

Video 2 unterstreicht ja meine Aussage zur automatischen Steam/ RSC Verknüpfung 

Offensichtlich hatte der User aber schon vorher einen RSC Account...NEIN, man braucht VORHER keinen Accound bei RS.


----------



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2016)

Nun ja aber es dauert ca. 2 stunden!
Hat sich das geändert?

Und im 3 Video von Ihm sagt er was von einem anderem Benutzer. Ich habe nämlich ein _ im Steamname. Nicht das der "_" probleme macht? Obwohl doch im Englishen der "_" nicht unbekannt sein sollte! Wobei ich grade sehe das er das Windows Benutzerkonto meint oder? Mhh gut da habe kein "_"!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt unzulässige Schriftzeichen bei Rockstars 

https://support.rockstargames.com/h...nzulässige-Zeichen-in-Social-Club-Passwörtern


----------



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2016)

Also gut es geht hier zwar nicht um das PW ...
Naja kann ich also die Ratschläge aus den Videos nehmen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Oktober 2016)

Das kann ich nicht zu 100 Prozent sagen, da bei mir das Ganze damals sehr viel unkomplizierter verlief, und ich vorher keinen aktuellen bzw. relevanten RSC installiert hatte.


----------



## smutjesmooth (31. Oktober 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Also gut es geht hier zwar nicht um das PW ...
> Naja kann ich also die Ratschläge aus den Videos nehmen?
> 
> Besten Dank!


https://de.socialclub.rockstargames.com/signup
Ganz einfach. Du erstellst dir dort einen Social Club Account und dann trägst du im Account die Daten ein die du gern dort hinterlegen möchtest. Dann kaufst du dir bei Steam GTA V. Wenn es runtergeladen ist ( wiegt bei mir momentan stolze 69,254 GB laut Steam ) dann installiert Steam ja sowieso alles was du brauchst beim ersten Start. Dann wirst du vom social Club Fenster aufgefordert dich dort einzuloggen. Du warst so schlau und hast dir vorher schon den Account angelegt. Du gibst nun deine Login Daten ein und bekommst die Frage ob dein Steam Account verknüpft werden soll. Ja anklicken und schon startet GTA V wie von Zauberhand und du kannst losspielen. Viel Spaß in Los Santos . 
Beim nächsten Start von GTA V müsste sich das spiel automatisch anmelden im Social Club.


----------

